# Help me buy a Rice Cooker



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

Ok, please don't make me go through 40+ pages on the rice cooker thread. I want to buy one but am confused. There is a Sanyo I like on Amazon ( ECJPX50S) - $155 that has Pressure system, then there are other ones that have fuzzy logic. Which is more important? I want to be able to make steel cut oats, rice pudding, brown rice , (maybe steam, maybe not steam, sounds like you could just put veggies on the stove with a  wire thingy in the bottom of the pan instead) etc.  I like sanyo cos the bowl is titanium covered not teflon. Only 3 people in my family so I am going for a 5 cup (good choice?)  I would say $155 is tops on price. I am ready for your suggestions!!!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi JeanThree!!! I just bought a rice cooker myself - ordered yesterday, was supposed to receive it today but because of some kind of mix up at Amazon the item never got to FedEx and seems to be lost somewhere in their warehouse with a nice shipping label on it . Oh well, I guess I will get it next week...

But, after having actually gone through at least 20 pages of the rice cooker thread (I know, shoot me!!!!!), I decided to go for this one:
Zojirushi NS-ZCC10 5-1/2-Cup Neuro Fuzzy Rice Cooker and Warmer, Premium White Zojirushi NS-ZCC10 5-1/2-Cup Neuro Fuzzy Rice Cooker and Warmer, Premium White - it costs $ 153.13 and qualifies for prime!



I'm trying to insert a picture for the first time here, please bear with me - hope it works!

I also got the "The Ultimate Rice Cooker Cookbook : 250 No-Fail Recipes for Pilafs, Risottos, Polenta, Chilis, Soups, Porridges, Puddings and More, from Start to Finish in Your Rice Cooker ", and as I did receive this one today , I will browse through it tonight - it really got great reviews!










Tried to copy the image of the book again, and keeping y fingers crossed... BTW, I JUST noticed that they have a Kindle version of this book too, I'm such an idiot for not seeing that yesterday!!! Oh well ...

Anywhoo... Let me know what you end up going for, I'm super curious !

ETA: Woohoooooo, my insertion of pictures worked, I now officially know how to do that !!!!!!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Good going neo!  

The first few pages will give you the most information about the rice cookers, and even the poll could help you.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Neo said:


> But, after having actually gone through at least 20 pages of the rice cooker thread (I know, shoot me!!!!!), I decided to go for this one:
> Zojirushi NS-ZCC10 5-1/2-Cup Neuro Fuzzy Rice Cooker and Warmer, Premium White Zojirushi NS-ZCC10 5-1/2-Cup Neuro Fuzzy Rice Cooker and Warmer, Premium White - it costs $ 153.13 and qualifies for prime!
> 
> 
> ...


I have this Zo and love it. You need minimum 5 cups. I use this one for just myself but don't fill it. It has a timer, so you can set up steel-cut oatmeal before bedtime and it's ready when you get up. I also have this cookbook, which is great, but I haven't made any of the recipes that I bought it for. I make brown rice and for breakast, oatmeal.

I had debit-card rewards points, so price wasn't a consideration for me. I had already bought a $30 simple rice cooker and then I found this on the bank rewards site.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Good going neo!
> 
> The first few pages will give you the most information about the rice cookers, and even the poll could help you.


Thank you Anju ! I'm now attacking the tea thread, wish me luck - have always loved tea and only drink loose leaves...


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

Neo--20 pages!! You deserve that rice cooker. In the small time since my first post the Sanyo went up to $168!  Why? Anyway, I am confused about pressure cooking rice makers versus fuzzzy logic ones? Do you know if the pressure cooking aspect is important? better? I would love to hear your initial cooking stories when you get yours.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't have anything that fancy.  I have a Pampered Chef rice cooker -- works well.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

What are steel cut oats


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I have a Sanyo 10 c. fuzzy logic cooker, and I love it! (Got it from Amazon.) I use it for many other things besides rice. That said, I'd have probably gotten the pressure one (10 c. minimum) had I known about it. I now have my Sanyo rice cooker and a Wolfgang Puck electric pressure cooker (which I love). I wish I'd gotten one machine that does both things. Actually, I think my pressure cooker could take the place of my rice cooker, but I'm too crazy about my rice cooker to get rid of it!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Hum, good question about the fuzzy logic versus pressure cooker! I'd imagine the the pressure cooker would be faster, for one thing. However, from the reviews, it doesn't seem to be a "real" pressure cooker either, so it wouldn't replace say a traditional pressure cooker in which you cook soups and stews faster.

For the rest, the reviews of the Sanyo are great! But honestly, it seems the 2 models end up having the same type of capabilities, so it's a tough one  . It does seem though that if you "just" want to steam veggies or so, pressure is the way to go (this was not a big thing for me, I prefer pan fried !!).

I ended up going for the Zo based 1) on the 20 pages of KB I read  , 2) the number of reviews and how many of those were positive on Amazon, and 3) because I thought it was cute and liked the fact that it was white and not brushed steel (easier to clean for me  !). So you see, not very objective...

I will definitely let you know how the cooking goes once I (finally!) get my cooker - but that may be a while yet as I just got off the phone with Amazon, and the earliest that happens would seem to be Tuesday and I will be traveling out of the country for 10 days after that  . Oh well, something to look forward to when I come back  

Again, please let us know what you decide  !!!


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

Yea, I realize the rice pressure cooking machine is not like a "real" pressure cooker. Just don't know if it is worth getting that kind of cooker. 

Tippy--Steel cut oats are soo good, but they take a long time to cook (45 min) They are heartier, more to chew on, I think more flavorful. I think must be what everyone used to eat before they started making it easier (like one-minute oats). I anticipate putting the stuff in the machine at night and waking up to oatmeal already waiting for me! 

I am still unsure of what 5 cups means, does anyone know the actual liquid volume of the bowl in a 5 cup cooker? I think I'd like to make soup. I still think 5 cup is good for me.  Neo--such a long time to wait for something new you are excited about.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Tippy said:


> What are steel cut oats


These:











They have more texture and flavor than the Quaker oats we all grew up with.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

JeanThree said:


> Yea, I realize the rice pressure cooking machine is not like a "real" pressure cooker. Just don't know if it is worth getting that kind of cooker.


If you mean something like the Fagor 3 in 1, that is a real pressure cooker. I bought one for Christmas and my husband and I love it. We've used it as a slow cooker and a pressure cooker. We haven't cooked any rice in it because I just use my Zo for that.



> I am still unsure of what 5 cups means, does anyone know the actual liquid volume of the bowl in a 5 cup cooker? I think I'd like to make soup. I still think 5 cup is good for me. Neo--such a long time to wait for something new you are excited about.


It means you can cook five cups of raw rice, which makes a lot of cooked rice. So far the most rice I've cooked in my Zo is 2 cups, but I have made full pots of other stuff.

L


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I would consider the Fagor if I didn't already have a slow cooker I love. I have the zojirushi 10 cup and love it. I got it when I joined this board   I've never filled it, either, and I have a family of 5. I use mine daily for SC Oatmeal and rice.

Oh, and a nice way to read the humongo threads is to click the print button at the top right of the thread and it puts it all into one long scrolling window. No pictures, unfortunately, but it makes the reading go much quicker. And, you can even use Instapaper to move the entire thread to your kindle!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Hummm, the Fagor 3 in 1 looks really neat... Aaaaargh, somebody help me and get me off these boards!!!!!!! I already blame the rice cooker (which hasn't even reached me yet!) on KB !!!

My only consolation is that I really wanted needed a rice cooker, and a slow or pressure cooker would only be wanted needed in addition - as I would usually need the pressure/slow cooker to make what would go on top of the rice (which would be cooking in the rice cooker at the same time) 

I feel much better now I have rationalized this!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Neo said:


> Hummm, the Fagor 3 in 1 looks really neat... Aaaaargh, somebody help me and get me off these boards!!!!!!! I already blame the rice cooker (which hasn't even reached me yet!) on KB !!!


Oh, just give in and enjoy it. We are a world of first class enablers and soon you will be too...LOL



> My only consolation is that I really wanted needed a rice cooker, and a slow or pressure cooker would only be wanted needed in addition - as I would usually need the pressure/slow cooker to make what would go on top of the rice (which would be cooking in the rice cooker at the same time)


That's exactly how I use it. I make this fabulous chicken curry in the Fagor, cook the rice in the Zo, and the whole family gobbles it up.



> I feel much better now I have rationalized this!


It is not rationalization, it is just common sense. 

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> I would consider the Fagor if I didn't already have a slow cooker I love. I have the zojirushi 10 cup and love it. I got it when I joined this board  I've never filled it, either, and I have a family of 5. I use mine daily for SC Oatmeal and rice.


We had a decent crockpot, but then it only cooked on high (low conked out) and then my husband broke the liner, so it was time to search for a replacement. The Fagor came highly recommended in the the original rice cooker thread (and I'll probably merge these two tomorrow). I also started a slow cooker thread and there is more discussion there.

L


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Leslie said:


> We are a world of first class enablers and soon you will be too...LOL
> 
> It is not rationalization, it is just common sense.
> 
> L


You ARE good !!!!!!!! And I love it !


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

I was reading the McCann oatmeal website and they talked about making a lot  and then reheating it thorugh the week Which remineded me of what my Mom used to do with extra oatmeal--she formed it into a loaf and refrigerated it. Next morning she would cut it in slices, fry it in the skillet with a little butter and we would eat it with maple syrup on top!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

JeanThree said:


> I was reading the McCann oatmeal website and they talked about making a lot and then reheating it thorugh the week Which remineded me of what my Mom used to do with extra oatmeal--she formed it into a loaf and refrigerated it. Next morning she would cut it in slices, fry it in the skillet with a little butter and we would eat it with maple syrup on top!


Now that sounds good...

L


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

JeanThree said:


> I was reading the McCann oatmeal website and they talked about making a lot and then reheating it thorugh the week Which remineded me of what my Mom used to do with extra oatmeal--she formed it into a loaf and refrigerated it. Next morning she would cut it in slices, fry it in the skillet with a little butter and we would eat it with maple syrup on top!


That does it! Gotta tell Shizu to check this out for the cookbook 
Course that is what we used to do with left over grits.


----------

